# Espresso Machines



## queueball

Has anyone had any luck with a particular type of home espresso machine? My wife and I enjoy espresso very much and would like to get a machine at home. I had one a few years ago made by Krups. It wasn't very good at all. Someone once told me that to make espresso properly the water had to get to a higher temperature than many of the at home machines could attain. Presumably this is why my Krups machine was inept.

I see many different types of machines on the market these days ranging in price from, well, something I'm willing to afford to something I'm unwilling to afford.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Britaly

The question is, 'what are you willing to afford?'


----------



## Spence

Britaly said:


> The question is, 'what are you willing to afford?'


Not just money but in effort as well.

I've found that the quality of espresso I want to drink simply requires too much effort to make at home, and have since sold all my gear and just drink good coffee.

If you're going to be making frothed milk drinks a lot, there are many convienence oriented machines that can do a decent job. One of the best sites for reviews and information is www.coffeegeek.com.

-spence


----------



## queueball

Britaly said:


> The question is, 'what are you willing to afford?'


Great question. Several hundred dollars, maybe up to $500, would be palatable. As with most purchases like this "it all depends." I'd rather spend $700 dollars on something spectacular than $500 on something pretty good. I'm looking for the best value in the universe of machines.


----------



## Spence

Don't forget that a good grinder is very important and needs to be included in the overall budget. 

What kind of drinks do you want to make and how often?

-spence


----------



## queueball

Spence said:


> What kind of drinks do you want to make and how often?
> 
> -spence


For me it would be mainly espresso. My wife would probably be more of a latte drinker. The current prices I've seen already tell me that I'm underbudgeting.

We like to entertain and do so often. I am a huge fan of ending the evening with an espresso (after port, of course). This may be too big of an expense for it's convenience. Or, as some of my staff like to say, "the juice isn't worth the squeeze."

My new budget is $1k all in. If I can find a good machine, grinder, tamper, the list goes on and on, for under that I think I'll take the plunge.


----------



## Spence

You should be able to pair a decent semi-auto machine and grinder for under a grand...which is about as much as I'd spend as a next step. Most people tend to either gradually upgrade as they get more proficient (and look to gain more control over the process)...or are happy with what they have.

If you're not obsessive about the quality you could get a mid-end super-automatic for that price as well. Quality isn't as high, but the coffee is more consistent and without effort. Much better for after dinner parties when you'd rather be on the couch and avoiding a static charged explosion of ground coffee in the kitchen, then erupting in a sweaty panic when you can't seem to get any crema to form in your preheated Illy collector cups as your boss is fumbling their wristwatch in the other room 

I'd suggest calling either wholelattelove.com or www.1st-line.com and talk with a sales person about what you're looking for. Then check out the reviews on coffeegeek.com and compare notes.

-spence


----------



## Isaac Mickle

I drink several espressos and/or cappuccinos daily, and often make two or three times that number to keep my wife happy. You should be able to do this too for $500-$1000.

On the recommendation of the owner of our local (and excellent) coffee shop, we went into Williams-Sonoma and bought a Capresso burr grinder. They run about $140. A good quality grinder is the first thing.

After some research on the kinds of websites linked above, I bought a Francis! Francis! X5 machine on eBay (seller ID francisfrancisoutlet), where they sell refurbished items with half a warranty (six months) for half or less the original retail. These are gorgeous machines. There may be better machines for their under-$1000 price point, but there are no better-looking machines. And this thing will live on your kitchen counter, so looks matter. Guests always ask questions about the machine and they always compliment it or covet it after seeing what it makes for us.

We got the baby blue for $325. Three weeks later, we then found the same machine at T.J. Maxx's Home Goods, reduced about six times, for $189. I see the same machine available today for $350 with a $360 BIN. I would pay that for sure if we had to replace ours for some reason.

You could pay $700+ for a Francis! Francis! machine and I'd still say it's worth it. The difference between the X1, X3, X5 is mainly the looks; the guts are all the same, I believe; it costs more for them to do the rounded corners on the X1. It also has a fancier guage on the front.

Our refurbished model had to go in for a warranty repair after we had it for about a week or two (and made perhaps 100 espressos). Once they confirmed that we bought it from that seller, the Francis! Francis! people were wonderful and the repair was a simple matter. They sent the box with instructions and shipping labels etc.

It took awhile to learn how to use it, but we now enjoy frip-frothity cappuccinos and crema-rich drams of espresso. The trick to making one of these work for you is doing all the steps in the right order. I could elaborate if anyone cares to hear more, but that's probably enough for an informal review.


----------



## queueball

Spence, Isaac,

Thanks for your extremely well thought out and informative posts. I feel much more confident moving forward with a purchase now. 

Happy New Year!

Alex


----------



## Gurdon

*Francis Francis*

I am quite satisfied with the Francis Francis machine we have.

It has gauges, and switches, and is not automatic. It makes good espresso and does a good job of steaming milk.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## anglophile23

Not much of a coffee drinker, but they are good for hot water for tea.


----------



## RJman

Prior to my defection to Freedom I used a Gaggia Classic and was very, very happy with it. About $400 or so from wholelattelove.com.


----------



## BPH

If you get chance to try the Nespresso machines anywhere then do so.

I have recently replaced my broken down Faema machine with one and it makes great espresso - it may not appeal to a true coffee nut as it uses nespresso capsules and nothing else and is far too easy and clean to use.

All the machines have19 bar pumps and give a good espresso with perfect crema at the touch of a button (I have tried a few of the other pod machines and returned them as junk).

The only down side is that you have to buy the pods direct from nespresso - come in at about 20 pence a shot over here. They have a range of different coffees to suit your taste.

Anyone following the America's cup in Valencia may have noticed they are co sponsors of the winning Alinghi boat. These machines have been mentioned in a tread before back in 2006

https://www.nespresso.com


----------



## Bertie Wooster

RJman said:


> Prior to my defection to Freedom I used a Gaggia Classic and was very, very happy with it. About $400 or so from wholelattelove.com.


+1 for the Gaggia's. I've had a _Gaggia Espresso_ for 10+ years, used it daily and it hasn't given a moment of trouble.


----------



## going grey

I agree with the Nespresso reccommendation..lovely cup of coffee but clearly not as strong as some of the neardeathexperience-inducing brews one gets in Italy but I think its a macho thing with some folks. I confess that sometimes nothing is as good as a cup of instant


----------



## Mr. Papa

I just have to ask, do these espresso machines produce remarkably better java than what I get with my $7.00 stove-top percolator espresso pot?


----------



## Spence

Mr. Papa said:


> I just have to ask, do these espresso machines produce remarkably better java than what I get with my $7.00 stove-top percolator espresso pot?


That would be a personal preference, but I'd consider them to be two different beverages.

-spence


----------



## Joel

I don't have either of these machines, but Francis Francis and Gaggia are supposed to be excellent. They also look really nice, especially the Francis Francis.


----------



## Akajack

I've killed 2 Saeco machine and one Isomac machine.

I'm hard on espresso machines. I like to pull double shots and tend to pack more coffee into the filters than suggested.

I ended up with a handmade machine from salvatorespresso. Semi-auto and it's holding up well.

The nice thing about these machines, and many others, is that you can get and insert to use the pre-packaged standard "pods" (really just two pieces of filter paper sealed around 7-8 grams of espresso coffee.) These are standardized and not proprietary to any manufacturer, hence you can get something like 30-50 types of espresso coffee in this format.

This is perfect for the mornings when i can't think until I've had my first shot, but after dinner i might want to grind and load my own home roast or some black cat blend (my favoriate commercial espresso.) I simply change out the filter basket ( a two second thing) and off we go.

If I had bought a good machine first I would be well ahead on the money end vs. having to burn out multiple low-end machines first.

I second the recommendation to check coffee geek.

also chriscoffee.com is very good and you can call them and they will help you find the right machine for what you are trying to do.


----------



## jimbob

*espresso*

Try sweet maria.com for everything coffee including roasting your own.


----------



## Frank aka The Minotaur

You can go the purist route... get a Moka.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moka_Express


----------



## Tobile

queueball said:


> Has anyone had any luck with a particular type of home espresso machine? My wife and I enjoy espresso very much and would like to get a machine at home. I had one a few years ago made by Krups. It wasn't very good at all. Someone once told me that to make espresso properly the water had to get to a higher temperature than many of the at home machines could attain. Presumably this is why my Krups machine was inept.
> 
> I see many different types of machines on the market these days ranging in price from, well, something I'm willing to afford to something I'm unwilling to afford.
> 
> Any thoughts would be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks.


You should try some review website for this purpose you can also use Amazon where you will meet real buyers and sellers. Hope it will help you.


----------



## eagle2250

^^
Welcome to AAAC, Tobile. As you may have noticed this has been an inactive thread for quite sometime and the originator of the opening post has not been sen in these parts for quite a long time as well, but the suggestion you make is certainly helpful advice. Looking forward to your future posting in this as well as the other AAAC sub-forums. :thumbs-up:


----------



## LordSmoke

Currently enjoying a Nespresso Pixie. Paid for itself by avoiding Starbucks and similar. Pods ordered from company arrive quickly. There is a refillable pod for grinding your own, but have not tried. Two cup sizes programmable. I heat milk in the microwave, so do not froth. Have regular coffee maker for morning pots of Community Coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge

I'm looking into the Francis, Francis remanufactured machines. Since Seattle Coffee Gear has an outlet in Portland, I think I might just wander on down there some time this week. I have become addicted to sixteen ounces of _cafe au __last_ in the morning and while my current espresso machine provides that I am open to up-marketing to a better arrangement.


----------



## stolo17

Another +1 for Gaggia Classic


----------



## Oldsarge

My SO gave me a Bieletti Moka. It works. 'Nuff said.


----------



## eagle2250

^^ I am told that a Bieletti Moka
will be delivered to our front door by the middle of this coming week! Can't wait to take it on it's maiden boil. :beer:


----------



## Dhaller

That Bieletti Moka looks like a good addition to the camping kit.

DH


----------



## Oldsarge

It's especially useful up here where power outages are not uncommon but where natural gas is plentiful. Of course, it does help if you don't have one of those exceptionally stupid 'smart' stoves that completely shut down when a tree falls over a power line. Who in his/her right mind would want to live where the loss of electricity returns you to the XIX Century, or before?


----------



## Shaver

Oldsarge said:


> My SO gave me a Bieletti Moka. It works. 'Nuff said.


I am pondering which brand to plump for - the La Cafetiere model is currently in the lead but the Bialetti is a close second.

I am prepared to take advice in this matter before making the purchase.


----------



## eagle2250

LOL, Given my bent towards collecting, it seems, all manner of odd things these days, I'm not sure even I would consider this sound advice, but have you considered buying one of each? You could undertake a test study and provide us with a comparative review, sharing your results with us. Egad, even your suggestion of the La Cafetiere coffee maker led to my discovery of their copper clad/hued French Press, which may soon be added to my small collection of french press coffee makers!


----------



## Oldsarge

I got the Bialetti(s) as gifts and have never used a La Cafetiere so any opinion I would have re: comparison would be junk. It's essentially a back-up for those days when the wind blows strong, the branches and trees fall and the power goes out.


----------



## mhj

Check out www.sweetmarias.com for reviews, etc.


----------



## Oldsarge

A stainless steel Bialetti? Interesting . . .


----------



## Dhaller

mhj said:


> Check out www.sweetmarias.com for reviews, etc.


Terrific site! Definitely bookmarking.

DH


----------



## Shaver

mhj said:


> Check out www.sweetmarias.com for reviews, etc.


Lovely. The Musa moka it is then.


----------



## Oldsarge

And we do hope for a report?


----------



## Shaver

Oldsarge said:


> And we do hope for a report?


Of course.

Now I have decided on a pot plus I have the beans chosen, Mancoco Manchester blend*, but am proscrastinating over a grinder. The site mhj was kind enough to highlight for us (especially if one navigates to the legacy content) strongly advised against a budget grinder. Any recommendations from the membership?

*detail .


----------



## eagle2250

Kitchen Aid Pro-Line offers a burr grinder that we have found to be quite adequate for the past several years . It produces a very consistent grind and is built like a tank! It was recommended to me by another AAAC member back when I was first getting into french presses, as a means of prepping the 'morning Joe.'


----------



## Shaver

The De'Longhi KG79 has rather caught my eye....


----------



## Oldsarge

Being a person of low taste, I am content with a Krups blade grinder. However, I hesitate to recommend it in company with the Delonghi or the Kitchen-Aid.








It has, of course, no adjustments but since I only grind one style and have learned to do so by ear, that is irrelevant. I'm sure the day will come when I have to replace it with something more refined but for now it works.


----------



## mhj

Being the cheap guy that I am I use the Gaggia MDF which is considered the lowest priced grinder that is suitable for espresso, at least at the time I purchased it. For other brewing methods I have a Baratza conical burr mill since the Gaggia doesn't respond well to dramatic changes in grind like from very fine for espresso to very coarse for French press.


----------



## Shaver

mhj said:


> Being the cheap guy that I am I use the Gaggia MDF which is considered the lowest priced grinder that is suitable for espresso, at least at the time I purchased it. For other brewing methods I have a Baratza conical burr mill since the Gaggia doesn't respond well to dramatic changes in grind like from very fine for espresso to very coarse for French press.


Cheap! The Gaggia MDF is approximately £160 in the UK.


----------



## Shaver

Oldsarge said:


> Being a person of low taste, I am content with a Krups blade grinder. However, I hesitate to recommend it in company with the Delonghi or the Kitchen-Aid.
> View attachment 19910
> 
> It has, of course, no adjustments but since I only grind one style and have learned to do so by ear, that is irrelevant. I'm sure the day will come when I have to replace it with something more refined but for now it works.


This would take up very little space, which is a strong consideration for me in new purchases as I do not keep any objects or implements on my surfaces - everything must be tucked away. Hmmmm, choice overwhelms me.


----------



## Dhaller

Oldsarge said:


> Being a person of low taste, I am content with a Krups blade grinder. However, I hesitate to recommend it in company with the Delonghi or the Kitchen-Aid.
> View attachment 19910
> 
> It has, of course, no adjustments but since I only grind one style and have learned to do so by ear, that is irrelevant. I'm sure the day will come when I have to replace it with something more refined but for now it works.


Well, if & when you retire it you can still use it as a spice grinder (I use one to grind flax seed and the like).

I still use the Capresso Infinity burr grinder I bought when I first started getting seriously into coffee, and it's fine so I've just never bothered to upgrade; I guess it probably cost around $80. I have a Zassenhaus hand grinder as well, but it doesn't even come close to a motorized grinder (even if it's more fun to use).

DH


----------



## smmrfld

Oldsarge said:


> Being a person of low taste, I am content with a Krups blade grinder. However, I hesitate to recommend it in company with the Delonghi or the Kitchen-Aid.
> View attachment 19910
> 
> It has, of course, no adjustments but since I only grind one style and have learned to do so by ear, that is irrelevant. I'm sure the day will come when I have to replace it with something more refined but for now it works.


This. Been around forever, always works, and compact.


----------



## mhj

Shaver said:


> Cheap! The Gaggia MDF is approximately £160 in the UK.


I had decided that there is only so much I'm willing to spend for my one cup of coffee a day. This one fit the bill.


----------



## bigCat

Any opinions on manual (lever) espresso machines?


----------



## eagle2250

mhj said:


> I had decided that there is only so much I'm willing to spend for my one cup of coffee a day. This one fit the bill.


On one level, I agree with your assessment. However, quoting the late, great Ludwig Miles van der Rohe, "God is in the details!" There are so many of the things we do in life that we breakdown, slowdown and sometimes greatly complicate and (sometimes) greatly add to the cost of accomplishing such rituals in our lives. In my life that would include shaving, maintaining my shoes/boots, making the morning and afternoon coffee, etc. Daily functions can quickly morph into hobbies and further into (almost) obsessions, the completion of which can invest greater levels of peace and contentment into our lives. LOL, the money that some throw into their hobbies, I throw into mine!

:icon_scratch: Did I just say that(!)? :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge

Well, yes. Did you ever see a man put as much effort into his occupation as he does into his hobbies? Not I.


----------



## mhj

Oldsarge said:


> Well, yes. Did you ever see a man put as much effort into his occupation as he does into his hobbies? Not I.


Not here either. I was way over the top with my coffee obsession. Same as my clothing obsession, as I'm sure as most of us on this board here. I was also roasting my own beans, if I lived in a more tropical climate I probably would have had coffee trees in the backyard too.

After a bad case of the flu a few years ago I lost my taste for coffee. I mainly drink tea now, I have to say it's a lot simpler and not so hardware intensive.


----------



## eagle2250

mhj said:


> Not here either. I was way over the top with my coffee obsession. Same as my clothing obsession, as I'm sure as most of us on this board here. I was also roasting my own beans, if I lived in a more tropical climate I probably would have had coffee trees in the backyard too.
> 
> After a bad case of the flu a few years ago I lost my taste for coffee. I mainly drink tea now, I have to say it's a lot simpler and not so hardware intensive.


LOL. Been there, done that, got the T-shirt, but as soon as the flu passed, I found myself beset with the most unbelievably harsh caffeine withdrawal headache and soon found myself standing before the resident coffee maker, genuflecting and begging it's forgiveness for any unintended insult on my part and for a stout cup of Joe to provide almost immediate relief from my pain! Thank goodness Juan Valdez is a forgiving gawd and he granted my relief.


----------



## VPCEH91

Can't go wrong with the Swiss Juras...


----------



## Shaver

Here we are a full 12 months later and *snap* a synapse flexes, *crackle* a neuron fires, *pop* a memory emerges - _Sed mola postremo pinset divina farinam_.

The move into my latest, and recently acquired, swanky bachelor pad is almost complete and so my mind once again finds both cause and opportunity to ponder the subject of freshly percolated coffee.

I have decided upon this La Cafetiere, this Krups grinder, and this hob converter - unless anyone can recommend significant improvements to my choice? Also, do I need a coffee container like this?

As ever, suggestions, recommendations, and assorted brickbats from my esteemed fellow members are heartily encouraged.


----------



## derum

Shaver said:


> Here we are a full 12 months later and *snap* a synapse flexes, *crackle* a neuron fires, *pop* a memory emerges - _Sed mola postremo pinset divina farinam_.
> 
> The move into my latest, and recently acquired, swanky bachelor pad is almost complete and so my mind once again finds both cause and opportunity to ponder the subject of freshly percolated coffee.
> 
> I have decided upon this La Cafetiere, this Krups grinder, and this hob converter - unless anyone can recommend significant improvements to my choice? Also, do I need a coffee container like this?
> 
> As ever, suggestions, recommendations, and assorted brickbats from my esteemed fellow members are heartily encouraged.


I had a La Cafetiere percolator and the threads on the base were not good and quality generally was poor. I binned it and got a Bialetti: no issues.


----------



## Oldsarge

I've never owned a Cafetiere but I have two Bialettis. I figure it's best to go with the original and widely skirt knock-offs.

the Krups, on the other hand, I've used for years. In fact, I wore two of them out and am on my third.


----------



## Dhaller

I got a Bialetti for *camping* just over a year ago, and now I find I've used it almost daily for home coffee prep since then (as well as a few camping trips.)

I usually eschew the grinder and just buy Levazza Quality Pro espresso ground coffee (keeping with the whole "let's make this simple" ethos of the Bialetti); I seldom actually drink it as "espresso" - I prefer an Americano with the Bialetti.

I did try a bag of Cafe Bustello once, spending a week or so playing around with making Cuban coffee; the Bialetti is serviceable in that capacity. The wife and daughter are thumbs-down on Cuban, alas (too sweet), so I'll save those moments for when I'm home alone.

I have *forgotten* the Bialetti on the stove a couple of times, and I will say that tales of their destruction are greatly exaggerated - they are fairly sturdy devices.

DH


----------



## Shaver

Thank you gentlemen. Bialetti it is. 

I have now eliminated the stove converter from consideration as I note that my new hob will not require it - mercifully this realisation occurred prior to submitting the order. 

I have opted for Taylors of Harrogate Italian roast beans, being a readily available (and reputable) interim until I gain opportunity to visit to one of the Manchester roasteries. 

Please expect pics to follow.


----------



## Oldsarge

I must admit that I, too, go simple when I'm using the Bialetti. I simply fill up the cup with ground _illy _and the flavor surpasses anything I can grind myself. When I make _café au lait _with my espresso machine, then I'll grind the beans fresh.


----------



## eagle2250

Shaver said:


> Here we are a full 12 months later and *snap* a synapse flexes, *crackle* a neuron fires, *pop* a memory emerges - _Sed mola postremo pinset divina farinam_.
> 
> The move into my latest, and recently acquired, swanky bachelor pad is almost complete and so my mind once again finds both cause and opportunity to ponder the subject of freshly percolated coffee.
> 
> I have decided upon this La Cafetiere, this Krups grinder, and this hob converter - unless anyone can recommend significant improvements to my choice? Also, do I need a coffee container like this?
> 
> As ever, suggestions, recommendations, and assorted brickbats from my esteemed fellow members are heartily encouraged.


My friend, do yourself a favor and get yourself a Burr Grinder, rather than a bladed grinder (such as the one you pictured in your post) that simply chips or flakes off the beans. A burr grinder will more fully grind the beans and reward you with richer flavor. Good luck in your hunt!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Yesterday my wife and I were at an unpainted furniture store to get a desk. We succeeded and got a great deal. On one of their display pieces there was an elderly Elektra micro casa a leva, their home sized lever model. With its little brass eagle on top and all of its brass and copper beauty it is a gorgeous piece, but lo and behold it was for sale at a ridiculously good price. Apparently the father of the woman who helped us had decided it was not part of his downsizing plan. It dates from at least the seventies the woman said. My wife insisted that it was for my retirement and my 70th birthday. I was and still am stunned. Now to hone my barista skills!


----------



## eagle2250

^^
What an incredibly nice addition to one's 'coffee corral'...at once an example of beautiful design and quality construction!


----------



## Shaver

TKI67 said:


> View attachment 28456
> Yesterday my wife and I were at an unpainted furniture store to get a desk. We succeeded and got a great deal.
> 
> On one of their display pieces there was an elderly Elektra micro casa a leva, their home sized lever model. With its little brass eagle on top and all of its brass and copper beauty it is a gorgeous piece, but lo and behold it was for sale at a ridiculously good price.
> 
> Apparently the father of the woman who helped us had decided it was not part of his downsizing plan. It dates from at least the seventies the woman said. My wife insisted that it was for my retirement and my 70th birthday. I was and still am stunned. Now to hone my barista skills!


Goodness! An impressive looking object. Why, it even appears to be sporting a variant of the Roller 'Spirit of Ecstasy' hood ornament.


----------



## Shaver

eagle2250 said:


> My friend, do yourself a favor and get yourself a Burr Grinder, rather than a bladed grinder (such as the one you pictured in your post) that simply chips or flakes off the beans. A burr grinder will more fully grind the beans and reward you with richer flavor. Good luck in your hunt!


Aargh! Too late - the order is already awaiting collection from my local post office. However, I am not averse to the notion of upgrades once I have become accustomed to the home barista malarkey.


----------



## Oldsarge

Those Elektras are very expensive machines, even used. But from the reports they are worth every euro. I'm sure that my DeLonghi will eventually need replacing but until it does, get thee behind me Elektra!


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Oldsarge said:


> Those Elektras are very expensive machines, even used. But from the reports they are worth every euro. I'm sure that my DeLonghi will eventually need replacing but until it does, get thee behind me Elektra!


Well, every now and then you just happen onto an exceptional deal. Thankfully my wife had the good sense to jump on it, overruling my penny pinching instincts. The thing I love about this design is that it's so amazingly simple. Heat water, pump it through portafilter. No pump to repair, no complicated electronics.


----------



## Oldsarge

Nice!


----------



## Dhaller

TKI67 said:


> View attachment 28456
> Yesterday my wife and I were at an unpainted furniture store to get a desk. We succeeded and got a great deal. On one of their display pieces there was an elderly Elektra micro casa a leva, their home sized lever model. With its little brass eagle on top and all of its brass and copper beauty it is a gorgeous piece, but lo and behold it was for sale at a ridiculously good price. Apparently the father of the woman who helped us had decided it was not part of his downsizing plan. It dates from at least the seventies the woman said. My wife insisted that it was for my retirement and my 70th birthday. I was and still am stunned. Now to hone my barista skills!


Very nice! A reminder that anything can (and should) be made to be beautiful. Design matters.

I see you live in Australia? 

DH


----------



## Vecchio Vespa

Actually a far northeastern suburb of Cairns.


----------



## Shaver

[/url]


----------



## Oldsarge

You look ready to go.


----------



## Shaver

I am heating the first of two 'for the pot' so it will be a little while before I am relaxing with my inaugural beverage but the aroma is quite deliciously heady. 

I rather like double cream with my coffee. Do our afficiandos frown upon such behaviour?


----------



## derum

Nothing wrong with double cream!
The only thing I never do is use flavourings. I want my coffee to taste of coffee.


----------



## Oldsarge

I am a fan of French style coffee. Half espresso/half hot milk with a teaspoon of agave upon rising and another midway through the morning. If someone offers me an Americano, I drink it black.


----------



## SG_67

I realize this may seem like heresy but a little over a year ago we bought a Nespresso....and I love it!!! It’s simple and the espresso is excellent. I get a nice, thick, golden crema every time. 

I used to own a Rancilio Sylvia. It was great but the time it took to pull a shot of espresso and to make a latte was long and it was very labor intensive, not to mention constant upkeep.


----------



## derum

SG_67 said:


> I realize this may seem like heresy but a little over a year ago we bought a Nespresso....and I love it!!! It's simple and the espresso is excellent. I get a nice, thick, golden crema every time.
> 
> I used to own a Rancilio Sylvia. It was great but the time it took to pull a shot of espresso and to make a latte was long and it was very labor intensive, not to mention constant upkeep.


Whats not to like? It's just a variation of the coffee machines you see in Starbucks et al, and you don't have to dispose of grounds. 
Some may cry "but it's not the traditional way" but really, its just hot water being pressurised through ground coffee. With a Keurig (not sure about the Nespresso), you can make your own k-cups using the coffee of your choice.


----------



## Shaver

Do excuse me, I have a cup of java to imbibe.......


----------



## SG_67

derum said:


> Whats not to like? It's just a variation of the coffee machines you see in Starbucks et al, and you don't have to dispose of grounds.
> Some may cry "but it's not the traditional way" but really, its just hot water being pressurised through ground coffee. With a Keurig (not sure about the Nespresso), you can make your own k-cups using the coffee of your choice.


With Nespresso one needs to buy the pods. There's no a generic one into which ones own espresso can be added.

The quality of the espresso, however, is excellent.


----------



## Oldsarge

I object to the plastic pod. I have no quarrel with the coffee.


----------



## SG_67

Oldsarge said:


> I object to the plastic pod. I have no quarrel with the coffee.


As for Nespresso, they are metal and recyclable.


----------



## Oldsarge

Indeed. I didn't know that. Thanks. That opens choices for a new machine greatly.


----------



## derum

You can buy metal re-usable pods for both Keurig and Nespresso. (just found the Nespresso)







Keurig







Nespresso


----------



## Oldsarge

I like it!


----------



## SG_67

derum said:


> You can buy metal re-usable pods for both Keurig and Nespresso. (just found the Nespresso)
> View attachment 28621
> Keurig
> View attachment 28622
> Nespresso


I've not seen that! Thanks. I'll check it out.


----------

